# darner's instrument - beszövő, stoppoló?



## Prince_of_Denmark

Sziasztok,

egy angol-nyelvű versben találkoztam a 'darner' kifejezéssel. Így szól a részlet:
'think light bulb, splay, think the darner's instrument, its sly hooked smile'

tehát a központban a ferdeség, az asszimetria, a görbülés áll, csupán nem tudom hova tenni a 'darner's instrument'-et.

Van erre normális magyar szavunk? a Szótárban ilyenek vannak: stoppoló, beszövő, javító, amik olyan szempontból jók, hogy személyre vonatkoznak, ahogy az idézetben is ez sejthető. Csupán nem tudom, létezik-e ilyen a magyarban, és ha igen, milyen az az instrument, amelyre illik a leírás? Annak is van neve?

köszönöm
PoD


----------



## galaxy man

Stoppolófa
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoppolófa


----------



## Prince_of_Denmark

Köszönöm.-


----------



## ib343

Szerintem inkább a görbe tűre utal.


----------



## Prince_of_Denmark

ib343, köszönöm, igen, talán ez jobban beleillik a képbe.


----------

